# How can I repair this?



## chippin-in (Sep 2, 2017)

This is the hope chest I made for my oldest daughter. Her house flooded during harvey and this happened. Not sure if it was the workmanship or not...
3 of the corners did this. Only one survived. 

What can I do?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2017)

@Brink

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 2, 2017)

I would probably remove the feet and re make them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 2, 2017)

@DaveHawk does a bunch of furniture restoration.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 2, 2017)

It wasn't the workmanship. It was water that softened the glue, soaked into the wood fibers, and when it dried it curled and moved and pulled itself apart. But I have no clue how to fix that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 2, 2017)

Let it dry, slowly. Good chance the wood will return to its original position.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> Let it dry, slowly. Good chance the wood will return to its original position.


 So should i just keep it inside the house for a controlled environment and let it dry like that?

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 2, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> So should i just keep it inside the house for a controlled environment and let it dry like that?
> 
> Thanks
> Robert



Yes. If it gets close to original, see if it can be pulled tight with light clamping. If it does, work some gorilla glue into the joint

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2017)

I agree with @Brink. But I would help it gently cinch down a strap around bottom and be patient. check in a month-tighten strap. Not sure on gorillia glue not my go to. I can see how it would be his choice- close relation and all. Ps. Patience to get back and then pry apart and suck titebond in with a vacuum from other side and clamp and she will be good as new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree with @Brink. But I would help it gently cinch down a strap around bottom and be patient. check in a month-tighten strap. Not sure on gorillia glue not my go to. I can see how it would be his choice- close relation and all. Ps. Patience to get back and then pry apart and suck titebond in with a vacuum from other side and clamp and she will be good as new.



Only reason I would use gorilla glue is it works better on a previously glued joint. Or use epoxy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Not your workmanship... looking at the joint and the fact that only one corner survived. The bottom of the chest soaked up water and swelled forcing the 3 joints apart, strongest corner held. As Mike suggested above it's going to be a slow process, strap and clamp it with gentle pressure, and set the dehumidifier next to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

